# Obtener el valor de la ultima celda escrita



## morochaloca (Jan 14, 2011)

Hola, soy nueva en el foro, y tengo una duda que hace tiempo no la puedo resolver.

Yo tengo una columna con ciertos valores, que se van agregando valores a medida que ocurren los eventos.
O sea, en la columna B, hoy en B1 tengo el valor 3, luego mañana completo en B2 con el valor 7, en otro momento en la B3 pongo el 5, etc... o sea, yo voy a ir agregando valores a dicha columna.
Y yo lo que quiero hacer es en una celda aparte, obtener SIEMPRE EL ULTIMO RESULTADO COLOCADO.

O sea, si hoy tengo:
B1 = 3
B2 = 4

Entonces, quiero que en otra celda me salga el valor 4

Si mañana tengo:

B1 = 3
B2 = 4
B3 = 7
B4 = 0
B5 = 2

(o sea, agregue 3 valores mas), entonces, quiero q en otra  celda, me salga el valor 2...

Y asi sucesivamente...


vi algo en este post: http://www.forosdelweb.com/f90/valor-ultima-celda-columna-excel-355030/ 

pero no me resulto.

A lo maximo que he llegado es a numerar la columna izquierda (en mi ejemplo, la A), y a considerar el maximo valor de dicha columna... pero una vez que obtengo eso no se como señalar la celda de la columna de al lado y misma fila.


____
En conclusion, quiero *obtener el ultimo valor escrito en una columna (teniendo en cuenta que voy agregando valores en dicha columna*


Ddesde ya muchas gracias, y espero haber sido clara!.


P/D: Lo quiero hacer con formulas, no con macros.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Jan 14, 2011)

Hola,

Si hay sólo números en la columna B, prueba esta fórmula

=INDEX(B:B,MATCH(9.9999999999999E+307,B:B))
(formula en inglés)

Espero que esto ayude

M.


----------



## bmacias (Jan 14, 2011)

Si siempre son numeros y no hay filas en blanco:

=INDEX(B:B,COUNT(B:B))

Saludos...


----------



## morochaloca (Jan 19, 2011)

Me sirvio!, muchas gracias por la ayuda...


----------

